# كيف يصبح المهندس الطبي وكيلاً لشركة تجهيزات طبية عالمية؟؟



## glucose (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
للأسف فإن الشركات الطبية لي بلدنا معظمها لا يدرها مهندسون طبييون ولا حتى اناس من حملة الشهادة الجامعية
بل أصبحت وكالات التجهيزات الطبية سهلة المنال لأصحاب المال والتجار الكبار في السوق


فإذا فكر المهندس الطبي بشراء وكالة إحدى الشركات العالمية فكيف يكون ذلك؟
وما هي الطرق التي عليه أن يسلكها والشروط التي يجب أن تتوافر به؟


----------



## mohabd28eg (14 يناير 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بك اخي العزيز

ممكن اتشرف ببلد حضرتك

اولا لازم يكون عند حضرتك ما يمثل وجود شركة قائمة بالسوق المحلي

ولها سابقة اعمال سواء بالصيانة او بالمبيعات

ثانية بتحدد اي منتج بالضبط هتتعامل معامه

بلد المنشا
الشركة المنتجة
الموديل

1- سجل تجاري للشركة
2-بطاقة ضريبية للشركة
3- إقرار ضريبي للشركة
4- ضريبية المبيعات الخاص بالشركات
5- بطاقة التأمين الاجتماعي للعاملين بالشركة
واهم حاجة
6-مركز صيانة معتمد من وزارة الصناعة وده شروطة كثيرة
فحضرتك ممكن تقوم باستئجار مركز صيانة معتمد لاحد الشركات التي تعمل بنفس المجال للمنتج الذي انوي توريده للبلاد
من خلال عقد صيانة يتم تجديده سنويا

وهذا علي حد علمي

ان احببت ان ارسل لك بالتفصيل فعندي ملف خاص بذلك مدعم بالصور

وشكرا


----------



## علىزكى (15 يناير 2010)

هل من الممكن ان ترفع كيف ممكن ناخد توكيل لشركة اجهزة طبية


----------



## أمير الزمان (16 يناير 2010)

يسلم إديكم على الموضوع 
بس لازم يتكمل الموضوع من أجل الفائدة 
فأرجو ممن لديه أي معلومات أن يقوم بافادنا بها


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 يناير 2010)

تحية طيبة .

بعد راس المال والمكان المخصص المناسب للتسويق .
اول مرحلة هو حضور معرض عالمي للأجهزة الطبية والتعرف على مختلف الشركات المشاركة .
ويجب اختيار الشركة المنتجة التي ليس لديها وكيل معتمد في نفس بلدك .

ولي رجعة لاكمال الموضوع .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 يناير 2010)

تحية طيبة .

بعد راس المال والمكان المخصص المناسب للتسويق .
اول مرحلة هو حضور معرض عالمي للأجهزة الطبية والتعرف على مختلف الشركات المشاركة .
ويجب اختيار الشركة المنتجة التي ليس لديها وكيل معتمد في نفس بلدك .

ولي رجعة لاكمال الموضوع .

البغدادي


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (22 أبريل 2010)

بانتظار رجعتك يا مهندس شكرى لأننا بحاجة ماسه للمعلومات عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## mabdnby (25 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## حسين فيصل اسعد (10 ديسمبر 2010)

حالين القوانين و الشروط الايستيراد و الوكلات من الشركات العالميه تحتاج ان يكون هناك شركة و قيام الشركه مبني على وجود المهندس


----------



## ehab888 (17 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

